# IRS The Latest To Send Manny Pacquiao To The Mat: Boxer Reportedly Owes $18 Million



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

> You know, for a guy who seems to be pretty proactive about this tax planning, boxer Manny Pacquiao sure gets hit with some hefty tax bills.
> 
> Back in May, we detailed how Pacquiao made the decision to return to the ring in China – where the top marginal tax rate is 12% — rather than the United States – with its newly increased top rate of 39.6% — in order to pocket an extra 28 cents on the dollar of his prize purse.
> 
> ...


damn this sucks for Manny


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Manny blows so much money paying members of his entourage, people who don't even do anything. So not all that surprised he's been lazy with his finances.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Firemass said:


> Manny blows so much money paying members of his entourage, people who don't even do anything. So not all that surprised he's been lazy with his finances.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pacquiao should accept an 18 million share of a fight with May and we're sorted.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Why does this happen to every single boxer...everytime. I think in this case his own country's government is trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Manny was offered 40mil to fight Money and he turned it down because Floyd would have made more ha


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I thought it all came down to drug testing?....


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

CupCake said:


> I thought it all came down to drug testing?....


that was the excuse, the main reason at the start was because both felt they deserved more, then Money offered 50/50 and Manny denied. 

Edit. just looked it up it was mainly drug testing haha you were righ, he still turned down 40mil though


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hah! of course I'm right! 

but yeah, suck it up, do the drug test do the fight, pick up for 40million!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mayweather at no point officially offered 50/50. Manny wanted 50/50.

Mayweather offered Pacquiao 40 million, where as he was set to earn over 100.

With drug testing, it has all been exposed recently. I can't remember the names, but Pacquiao has recently accepted Olympic Style Drug Testing (and looked the exact same, ending PED rumors) while Mayweather refuses to go away from his specific testers. Everyone uses one like NADT or whatever the name is, and Mayweather refuses to leave USADT or whatever. Mayweather makes 100million a fight, he could easily be paying them off, so you can't blame anyone for refusing it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Sucks for him. It does look like he tried to dodge taxes by claiming both places he paid there. 

Instead of freezing his accounts they should obviously let him pay what they think is owed though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Mayweather at no point officially offered 50/50. Manny wanted 50/50.
> 
> Mayweather offered Pacquiao 40 million, where as he was set to earn over 100.
> 
> With drug testing, it has all been exposed recently. I can't remember the names, but Pacquiao has recently accepted Olympic Style Drug Testing (and looked the exact same, ending PED rumors) while Mayweather refuses to go away from his specific testers. Everyone uses one like NADT or whatever the name is, and Mayweather refuses to leave USADT or whatever. Mayweather makes 100million a fight, he could easily be paying them off, so you can't blame anyone for refusing it.


Actually it was the Mayweather camp that first offered a 50/50 split http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing--floyd-mayweather-and-manny-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html

then the first fight was denied because Manny didn't want blood taken from him within 30 days to the fight. So the fight was off. 

Then the second time it was called off due to Mayweather. I'm sure we can all agree a big part of the failure for this fight was due to Arum being Arum


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rich peoples' problems. Recently watched a documentary which I'll post up on a docu thread posted on here awhile back.

It's called Queen Of Versailles. Fascinating look at the "hard times" a billionaire couple (The Siegels) had to go through.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Actually it was the Mayweather camp that first offered a 50/50 split http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing--floyd-mayweather-and-manny-pacquiao-nearly-agreed-to-a-2010-fight.html
> 
> then the first fight was denied because Manny didn't want blood taken from him within 30 days to the fight. So the fight was off.
> 
> Then the second time it was called off due to Mayweather. I'm sure we can all agree a big part of the failure for this fight was due to Arum being Arum


Sorry I meant after drug testing was passed. My wording said the complete opposite now that I read .

It was reported in like 2011 that Manny had accepted the drug testing. When they got to money, Mayweather made yet another demand.

I personal would accept the fight for free, pre-Tax.


----------

